# Bay hippie outfitters 8/5 trout slam



## Scotthanchey (Mar 25, 2013)

Had Jason dewberrys Batchelor party and it was a blast ! Nothing like having a group of guys that make work feel like play ! Nothing but good times at bay hippie outfitters and boxes full of trout !! Give us a call to book your trip as we can accomadate groups of all sizes !!

Captain Scott Hanchey
337-302-6232


----------

